# I'm the new dude



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Whats up everybody?! I'm from Denver, CO and LOVE to ride. I usually hit up any of the Vail Mtns (usually Breck or Keystone), but you can also find me at Winter Park or Copper. I love riding at Steamboat but I rarely get up there and its pretty damn expensive so yeah..nice to be here..


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the chaos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Haha thanx! Lookin forward to gettin involved!


----------

